# Why we are the "Inferior beings" for Thais?



## Akira

As said King Silk in another fresh thread, "THEY consider US 'inferior beings'"

When I read it, I felt that it's the exact formulation about all Thai comportment whit us. It's true, I don't live here for years, I'm traveling in Asia for six months now, but still, you don't need to live here 20 years for feel than a guy you ask your way in the street, ho don't even know read the map of his city (!) but speak to you as you were an inferior. Behind the smile - always an expectation! If not, they don't even see us.

Don't please say "I lived in France, it's the same, you must understand the culture". I lived there for almost 20 years, and traveled in many countries, speak 4 languages, and NEVER I saw this kind of treating. Inferior being.
And you don't need to speak a language for feel you are "inferior" even for 5-years children running behind of you and screaming falang.


----------



## Guest

Yeah well, that's not the experience of most of the expats I've met in LOS, least not those who are flexible, tolerant and adaptable. You're welcome to your view, but in my opinion it's a grossly exaggerated stereotype.

Plus in the other thread you've just started, you said, quote, _"I don't really know Thailand"_. So to be frank, I really haven't a clue what you think qualifies you to make categorical statements about a place you know next to nothing about.


----------



## Guest

Akira said:


> As said King Silk in another fresh thread, "THEY consider US 'inferior beings'"
> 
> When I read it, I felt that it's the exact formulation about all Thai comportment whit us. It's true, I don't live here for years, I'm traveling in Asia for six months now, but still, you don't need to live here 20 years for feel than a guy you ask your way in the street, ho don't even know read the map of his city (!) but speak to you as you were an inferior. Behind the smile - always an expectation! If not, they don't even see us.
> 
> Don't please say "I lived in France, it's the same, you must understand the culture". I lived there for almost 20 years, and traveled in many countries, speak 4 languages, and NEVER I saw this kind of treating. Inferior being.
> And you don't need to speak a language for feel you are "inferior" even for 5-years children running behind of you and screaming falang.


Akira you are so incredibly, totally seriously wrong - you clearly have not studied the culture and you are misinterpreting everything by 180 degrees.
First almost none of the Thais have ever seen a map so that’s why they cannot read them. VERY important though when you ask a Thai they must not loose face so they must give you an answer even when they have no idea what you are talking about. Get a GPS.
Now the IMPORTANT bit. Watch the television for 15 minutes look at the actors and count the adverts for skin whitening. They have nose and eye plastic surgery to make them look as near as possible to a farrang. The top movie star look is a mixed farrang and Thai. So that shows what a major mistake you have made. The best mistake you can make is to think a Thai is a Farrang because of their white skin and pointy nose.
Look also at Buddhism. The theory is that the life that you enjoy now (although you don’t sound like you are very happy with it) is based in a Thai mind on how good a person you were in your last life. Being white, rich, big, well endowed (like me), handsome (also like me) and basically lucky (definitely like me) this time around, means that you and I must have been very very good last time around. So you are not considered inferior but naturally superior. The Thais are not speaking to you as an inferior they sound as if they are embarrassed by your attitude – for example expecting them to be able to read a map. Shouting after you farrang is because they are excited to see you. Stop looking at things through Russian eyes and just chill.


----------



## Acid_Crow

I was in a village outside of Nakhon Si Thammarat, when a woman walks up to me with her 2-year old son, and asks if the child can touch my hand for good luck. In that area I always feel like a rockstar, I'm always the center of attention. Women and men, old and young, shouting; "Oww, falang law chiang ooo"


----------



## Serendipity2

happy bunny said:


> Akira you are so incredibly, totally seriously wrong - you clearly have not studied the culture and you are misinterpreting everything by 180 degrees.
> First almost none of the Thais have ever seen a map so that’s why they cannot read them. VERY important though when you ask a Thai they must not loose face so they must give you an answer even when they have no idea what you are talking about. Get a GPS.
> Now the IMPORTANT bit. Watch the television for 15 minutes look at the actors and count the adverts for skin whitening. They have nose and eye plastic surgery to make them look as near as possible to a farrang. The top movie star look is a mixed farrang and Thai. So that shows what a major mistake you have made. The best mistake you can make is to think a Thai is a Farrang because of their white skin and pointy nose.
> Look also at Buddhism. The theory is that the life that you enjoy now (although you don’t sound like you are very happy with it) is based in a Thai mind on how good a person you were in your last life. Being white, rich, big, well endowed (like me), handsome (also like me) and basically lucky (definitely like me) this time around, means that you and I must have been very very good last time around. So you are not considered inferior but naturally superior. The Thais are not speaking to you as an inferior they sound as if they are embarrassed by your attitude – for example expecting them to be able to read a map. Shouting after you farrang is because they are excited to see you. Stop looking at things through Russian eyes and just chill.



happy bunny,

Handsome AND well endowed! Your lovely bride married you for your body!


----------



## blue eyes

Akira said:


> As said King Silk in another fresh thread, "THEY consider US 'inferior beings'"
> 
> When I read it, I felt that it's the exact formulation about all Thai comportment whit us. It's true, I don't live here for years, I'm traveling in Asia for six months now, but still, you don't need to live here 20 years for feel than a guy you ask your way in the street, ho don't even know read the map of his city (!) but speak to you as you were an inferior. Behind the smile - always an expectation! If not, they don't even see us.
> 
> Don't please say "I lived in France, it's the same, you must understand the culture". I lived there for almost 20 years, and traveled in many countries, speak 4 languages, and NEVER I saw this kind of treating. Inferior being.
> And you don't need to speak a language for feel you are "inferior" even for 5-years children running behind of you and screaming falang.


Reading this I thought I was back in France and the OP was talking about the French people.In France that is how I felt.But not like that in Thailand.Go figure.
Yes I have almost daily had children "chase" me and say farang!! farang!!But then again I am speaking about rural villages in Issan where the children at a young age may have had very little if any contact with a westerner(farang)I have even had some children scream and cry at the site of me.Why?because I do not look like the people that they normaly see.


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> happy bunny,
> 
> Handsome AND well endowed! Your lovely bride married you for your body!


Nope my wallet, the body is the bonus. Mind you the first wife was western and she only wanted the wallet, and rejected the body.


----------



## Serendipity2

happy bunny said:


> Nope my wallet, the body is the bonus. Mind you the first wife was western and she only wanted the wallet, and rejected the body.



happy bunny, 

NOW we know why you chose your nom de plume! A VERY smart second wife - she gets the best of both worlds. I'm sure many men with western wives are insanely jealous right about now - and secretly planning a trip to LOS? 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> happy bunny,
> 
> NOW we know why you chose your nom de plume! A VERY smart second wife - she gets the best of both worlds. I'm sure many men with western wives are insanely jealous right about now - and secretly planning a trip to LOS?
> 
> Serendipity2


Well yes, at a certain point in your life you don't really care why the 50 kg, 25 year old, exotic, tropical beauty with long black hair, cat like dark eyes, a pouting mouth that on it’s own is more erotic that any western woman naked, a tiny nose, big breasts and perfect body is curled up next to you. If she does actually also seem to pass all the tests of what constitutes love so much the better.


----------



## Serendipity2

happy bunny said:


> Well yes, at a certain point in your life you don't really care why the 50 kg, 25 year old, exotic, tropical beauty with long black hair, cat like dark eyes, a pouting mouth that on it’s own is more erotic that any western woman naked, a tiny nose, big breasts and perfect body is curled up next to you. If she does actually also seem to pass all the tests of what constitutes love so much the better.



happy bunny,

I can see you've chosen poorly! WHO in his right mind would want a lovely, cuddly bundle of affection with a stunning body next to you? Wouldn't you rather have an American wife that's 35 lbs overweight with nine yards of attitude? Go figure! Has your lovely bride a younger sister? I am willing to sacrifice my honor [what's left of it] and my body [what's left of it] for the cause of mankind and to keep some other poor male from making that most tragic of mistakes, holy matrimony. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Akira

frogblogger said:


> Plus in the other thread you've just started, you said, quote, _"I don't really know Thailand"_. So to be frank, I really haven't a clue what you think qualifies you to make categorical statements about a place you know next to nothing about.


You have the right to think that, this is democracy. I don't think I need to '"know" a lot about one culture or country for *feel *the difference between the Lao people, Cambodian and Thai. I don't need to speak Thai or read a lot of forums, for see almost every day some little things in the people's comportment. I worked in the hospitality business for 12 years and I'm used to feel and understand the people I don't speak the language. As well I employed people from different countries. 

For a short story, happened to me my first days in Thailand:

I took a train from Bankok to Ayutthaya, buyng the cheapest ticket, with the world STANDING on it. I fund a lot of empty places to seat and took one of them. While I been controlled, the controller told me, quiet sharply, than when is the STANDING ticket, I have no right to take a seat, I have to still stood all the travel. OK, I got up, and one yang Thai guy took immediately my place. The controller said something in Thai, showing me with his finger, and everybody laughed, commenting me.
When I reported this case to a friend of mine, he told me it was only a sic joke, because the STANDING on the ticket means I have no special number seat but I take one if I find it available. So, the Thai guy who took my place has exactly the same, the STANDING ticket. The controller just did that for make me look stupid.

The question: Someone can me tell me if in another country a public service worker (the train controller) can humiliate a customer just for joking? And no one person in the public will say nothing? It will happens, say in Spain or USA, the guy will probably have criminal prosecution for racism. The racism it's a criminal offense and I don't see what I have to "learn about Thai culture" for laughing with everybody. 

It happened to me in some different ways, and if you have a bit of observation (if you are not blind because your girlfriend is from this country), you will see different things around.



happy bunny said:


> Akira you are so incredibly, totally seriously wrong....
> Stop looking at things through Russian eyes and just chill.


Mate, I left my country many years ago, I lived in a Buddhist temple in Burriatia, Mongolian boarder, visited half of Soviet republics, and almost all the European countries. I worked in different professions and studied in Paris and London. 

So, please don't say "through Russian eyes", it's a so easy way to put the people in the categories because of they flag aside they avatar in the forum. 
If I put the Jamaican flag, you will say "stop smoking dope"? And if I put USA flag, you will say "you kill the people in Afghanistan and surprised about the Thai people"? Don't think Boris from Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels is the perfect Russian's people representation.

The topic was about things I felt and saw in Thailand, I will be happy to discover I'm wrong, but don't play with the people's origins.


----------



## Guest

Make your mind up Akira. You either "don't really know Thailand", in which case your stereotype of the Thais is pretty worthless, or not. The former are your words, so I'm assuming they are true. In which case an anecdotal account of one exchange with a Thai on a train is pretty meaningless, even assuming that things happened as you describe, and that you actually understood - without speaking a word of Thai - what was really going on.

And no, it's not necessarily racist to take the p. out of someone, and yes, taking the mickey out of foreign visitors happens everywhere in the world, just as everywhere in the world some locals will go out of their way to make you welcome. That's life - Thailand's pretty much like everywhere else. Except that my experience is the opposite to yours, that is to say, that no one - NO ONE - has tried to humiliate me in LOS. Not once in three years. In my experience it's counter-intuitive to most Thais to act in that way. 

Having a Thai partner is nothing to do with it, other than the fact that living with a Thai helps you to appreciate the subtleties and intricacies of Asian culture and people, and their interactions with farangs. The last thing it means is that you view things with rose-tinted specs. On the contrary, it's a fast learning curve.


----------



## Akira

frogblogger said:


> an anecdotal account of one exchange with a Thai on a train is pretty meaningless, even assuming that things happened as you describe, and that you actually understood - without speaking a word of Thai - what was really going on.


OK, I think you need to read my post again. I said it happened to me in different ways, I saw the Thai comportment against other people as well. Do you want I write down all the cases, like when you ask for a noodle soup at the market, and the Thai guy just turn showing he doesn't want to see you? You make one path, you come just beside of him, ask again and he start shouting at you in Thai, sharply. One Thai guy come just after you and get his meal immediately. Everybody look at you and laugh. Stupid falang... 
And a lot of small, big, different, cases. The feeling is the same. May be I'm wrong. I hope.

I'm in Cambodia now and yesterday I meet a Chinese couple, saying "never again we come to Thailand"! Why? Simple, they told me, when you are Chinese the people doesn't even speak to you, you ask the policeman your way, he turns his back to you. Some tuk-tuk drivers stop, then discovering they are Chinese, don't take them. Do you think I invent that?
And ask the Thai people why they don't like the Burma people? The war? You must joke. And Cambodian people, do they like them? 
When I discovered that (I said in a guest house, with a friendly staff, than I go to Lao, then to Cambodia), they said I should not say in Thailand I like those countries. While, I always tell to Thai guys I have my best friends living in China, Laos, Cambodia and Burma. Try it, you will see reactions  The smile disappear!

But anyway, thanks for share your point of view.

I looked by Google for worlds "thai hate falangs" and discovered a lot of cultural explanations by the people having realistic point of view and experience. One example? Being A 'Falang' In Thailand Is Almost As Negative As Being 'Thai' Is In The Eyes Of The Rest Of The World!

Finally, I discovered everything by myself. :clap2:

Citations:

_This 'indirectness' is typical of Thailand, a land where confrontation, directness and often even eye contact is avoided while behind that painted-on smile there is often anger, resentment, jealousy and discontent. Make no mistake, they know exactly what they are doing - and they love it! Aren't they clever?
........
But then you realise: That smiling face means nothing. Even though you are spending money . . in the hotel or restaurant - have a problem with either and you are on your own. Take what you're given, pay up and shut up. This is where you realise. There is rarely any respect or consideration here. I'm not saying there isn't, but it is rare. And it's not just in hotels and restaurants, either. It's everywhere._
Do you need to speak Thai and know they culture for feel the same. I felt it, what about I speaking. 

I know, I can be wrong, but all those witness, then? ""Russian eyes"?


----------



## Guest

Some people need to interpret the world with the help of labels. Others look a little deeper. My Thai wife has just read your words, shrugged her shoulders, and summed it up by "some Chinese good, some Chinese bad. Some Thai good, some Thai bad". Says it all really. 

I really can't imagine how you've ended up with your Thai experiences, unless you're just plain unlucky. I do know a few falangs who get rather aggressive, loud and insulting after a few drinks, who generally disrespect the Thais drunk or sober, and who have found themselves on the end of a beating. Otherwise, treat them with respect, and generally speaking they'll treat you with respect. Par for the course wherever you go in the world, in my experience.

This forum is full of testimony to successful integration by falangs in Thailand, Westerners from all walks of life and in a whole variety of circumstances. Yes there are a few who have had bad experiences, but I have my suspicions why that is, and it's generally related to their expectations, their cliche'd views of Asians, and confrontational attitude - something that doesn't go down well in a land where people try to avoid confrontation at all costs.

I've been pretty ashamed of farangs on more occasions than I care to remember around LOS - their domineering, patronising approach, their occasional racism, their insults, their loud and crass behaviour. It's no wonder that some Thais end up with their own stereotyped views of Westerners, unfortunately.


----------



## Akira

frogblogger said:


> I've been pretty ashamed of farangs on more occasions than I care to remember around LOS - their domineering, patronising approach, their occasional racism, their insults, their loud and crass behaviour. It's no wonder that some Thais end up with their own stereotyped views of Westerners, unfortunately.


You are absolutely right, some people get what they worth in they comportment. And a truly say, I did not see a lot of them having bad behavior. 
I avoid places Pouket-like, for obvious reasons, but for the rest of my (may be unlucky, why not) experience, I saw a lot of people traveling in a quiet and peaceful way.
When I came to Thailand, first, I started by reading a lot of things about "correct" comportment. Like vouageforums in french.
Some people in Thailand advised me about local things, like to not wear a hat in the city, avoid to wear sunglasses etc. 
But after few experiences, as you say, may be very unlucky me (I hope it), I started to wondering, why we have to respect a lot of local conveniences, traditions known by Thai people only, and in return you receive a slap in your face? 
OK, let see again, I hope I'm really wrong. I spend the next two months crossing Thailand by the South, I'll discover certainly if I was mistaken. 

Best regards.


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> happy bunny,
> 
> I can see you've chosen poorly! WHO in his right mind would want a lovely, cuddly bundle of affection with a stunning body next to you? Wouldn't you rather have an American wife that's 35 lbs overweight with nine yards of attitude? Go figure! Has your lovely bride a younger sister? I am willing to sacrifice my honor [what's left of it] and my body [what's left of it] for the cause of mankind and to keep some other poor male from making that most tragic of mistakes, holy matrimony.
> 
> Serendipity2


Well she has three sisters, one of them is abit weird from too much Loa Cow (Thai Whiskey), one married a Swede and is busy learning how to milk the Swedish social security system with two new children the other is a minor wife to a rich Thai. However there are quite a few - a lot actually - of little beauties in the village who routinly ask my wife if I can find them a farrang too please. They think that my wife is the luckiest girl in the area. The youngest is only about 5 so you will have to wait a bit for her but the others top out at about 20 so there you go.
You are right about western women and their attitudes, I reckon they have become so man like you have to be gay to fancy one of them. PS honor isn't necessary, just a smile and a good heart.


----------



## Guest

Akira said:


> You have the right to think that, this is democracy. I don't think I need to '"know" a lot about one culture or country for *feel *the difference between the Lao people, Cambodian and Thai. I don't need to speak Thai or read a lot of forums, for see almost every day some little things in the people's comportment. I worked in the hospitality business for 12 years and I'm used to feel and understand the people I don't speak the language. As well I employed people from different countries.
> 
> For a short story, happened to me my first days in Thailand:
> 
> I took a train from Bankok to Ayutthaya, buyng the cheapest ticket, with the world STANDING on it. I fund a lot of empty places to seat and took one of them. While I been controlled, the controller told me, quiet sharply, than when is the STANDING ticket, I have no right to take a seat, I have to still stood all the travel. OK, I got up, and one yang Thai guy took immediately my place. The controller said something in Thai, showing me with his finger, and everybody laughed, commenting me.
> When I reported this case to a friend of mine, he told me it was only a sic joke, because the STANDING on the ticket means I have no special number seat but I take one if I find it available. So, the Thai guy who took my place has exactly the same, the STANDING ticket. The controller just did that for make me look stupid.
> 
> The question: Someone can me tell me if in another country a public service worker (the train controller) can humiliate a customer just for joking? And no one person in the public will say nothing? It will happens, say in Spain or USA, the guy will probably have criminal prosecution for racism. The racism it's a criminal offense and I don't see what I have to "learn about Thai culture" for laughing with everybody.
> 
> It happened to me in some different ways, and if you have a bit of observation (if you are not blind because your girlfriend is from this country), you will see different things around.
> 
> 
> Mate, I left my country many years ago, I lived in a Buddhist temple in Burriatia, Mongolian boarder, visited half of Soviet republics, and almost all the European countries. I worked in different professions and studied in Paris and London.
> 
> So, please don't say "through Russian eyes", it's a so easy way to put the people in the categories because of they flag aside they avatar in the forum.
> If I put the Jamaican flag, you will say "stop smoking dope"? And if I put USA flag, you will say "you kill the people in Afghanistan and surprised about the Thai people"? Don't think Boris from Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels is the perfect Russian's people representation.
> 
> The topic was about things I felt and saw in Thailand, I will be happy to discover I'm wrong, but don't play with the people's origins.


OK keep your hair on. By the way saying "Mate" to someone (me) from the town next to where they made that Lock Stock & Barrel is actually a challenge to a fight – and that illustrates your personality. I used to speak like the guys in the movie. Your description of events including the posts here, indicated that it is the way you see and react to things that is the problem, not the things you see. You only have to look at the other forum responses to you. 
Clearly you are the problem as you reply to me and others perfectly illustrates. I offered detailed information and a comment. You immediately focused on the comment as an insult instead of a suggestion to chill, and completely ignored my attempt to help you. You illustrate that you are only responsive to negatives and ignore positives. So when some one tries to help you find your way in the street as you described, you ignore their attempt to help you and instead get angry because they cannot read a map.
From your posts we see someone who gets angry and thinks people do not like him if they don’t agree with you or they don’t respond the way you expect.
The Thais will see that too and do their best to get away from you and the Thai way is to withdraw – as you say they do – from unpleasant people with bad hearts.
I think I described the reasons why you are wrong but you decided instead to take offence at the eyes bit.
I say Russian eyes because obviously you are looking at the world through them unless you had a transplant from somewhere else. And Boris what a great character seems fairly representative of the Russians you see in Pattaya all wanting to look like gangsters - until the cops come. This forum is to help people, you asked for help then started fighting with everyone who tried to help you so who is the problem.


----------



## Guest

Ok thread closed, again this is getting out of hand. Must be a full moon or something, it's been a regular occurence today.


----------

